

The Suicide of the Liberal Arts - juanplusjuan
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-suicide-of-the-liberal-arts-1438987258

======
colomon
Thought the beginning was weak stuff, but the three paragraphs about his
Scarlet Letter school reading experience were spot on.

